# April Surf Fishing in Cherry Grove



## fbcoachnc (Oct 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon fellow fishermen! My family will be heading down to the beach during spring break this year, and we are looking forward to hitting the surf with our rods and reels. We are staying down past the second pier in Cherry Grove towards the end of the road.

I have always gone to this area in August, and have no idea what to be ready for in April. 

Thanks in advance for any information you are willing to share for surf fishing during this time. 


David


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on when in April. Whiting, blues, Spanish, pompano, red and black drum, flounder, etc...depends on the water and bait.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Depends on when in April. Whiting, blues, Spanish, pompano, red and black drum, flounder, etc...depends on the water and bait.


I agree with Smoothie on this one. Fleas may be hard to find so use fresh or frozen clams. put the clams in a bag or plastic container and cover with sea water for 10-15 minutes. this will toughen them up a bit. dont over salt them or they lose their smell and turn into leather


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> I agree with Smoothie on this one. Fleas may be hard to find so use fresh or frozen clams. put the clams in a bag or plastic container and cover with sea water for 10-15 minutes. this will toughen them up a bit. dont over salt them or they lose their smell and turn into leather


Do you guys carry clams?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Do you guys carry clams?


Sure do. Got 'em at the Outpost


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> Sure do. Got 'em at the Outpost


See ya in about a month for my spring break then.


----------

